# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Kenya/Tanzania Safari

## Africa

Initially i was nervous about dealing with a company over the internet. I would like to mention how much i appreciated the prompt replies to my questions that i was provided. Both Kenya and Tanzania People are absolutely lovely. I later realise that the company is not TATO registered, i trusted them and my safari was planned accordingly. We witnessed 3 lions hunts. We watched elephants locking horns and trunks in test of strength; we spotted a leopard eating some dinner up in a tree. The crocodiles and Hippos in Rufiji River were awesome; Im not sure which I was more concerned about on the adventure, the hippos or the toothy monster crocodiles. The bush dinner in the Parks is what was best for us, Masai dances, the accommodation was terrific, and the wine selection was more than ample. More so the balloon safari which was an experience of a life time.Really Elephant Adventures Tours are the best around East Africa.........

----------


## GFI

Both are good but you should visit Kenya which is Africa's most popular safari destination and “The Masai Mara National Reserve” is the prominent wildlife destination in Kenya. From July to October you can spectator the unbelievable movement of millions of wildebeest and zebra.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

I respected them and my opera was thought out accordingly. We experienced 3 lions tracks. We saw monsters securing horns and trunks in analyze of strength.

New York City Hotel

----------


## mikehussy

You might want to limit yourself to one country. you certainly have enough time to visit both, but doing so adds a level of complexity that you could just as well avoid on a 1st safari

----------


## riverrider

Safari holidays and wildlife safaris promise lots of adventure and fun, especially in country like Kenya/Tanzania. such jungle and safari holidays are an increasingly popular holiday activity for watching wild animals in their natural habitat.

----------


## JulieFletcher

for Kenya and Tanzania.The spectacular annual wildebeest migration will be purely in the Maasai Mara and a camp next to the river can be a perfect choice.I could suggest Sanctuary retreat-Olonana-though a bit expensive.

In two weeks you have enough time to visit Serengeti,Ngorongoro crater and Lake Manyara-all in Tanzania.Ngorongoro farm house-Ngorongoro crater.You will stretch too far to get to Victoria falls.
You should not fear using any outfitter in both sides as the likes of ganeandmarshall.com/ or Afriland tours for the two countries. 
It could be a great risk hoping for a last minute booking during this peak period.
Cheers.

----------


## davidsmith36

We went on musical drama in Botswana with Karibu numerous decades back, before they improved into Tanzania. I can't discuss their capacity there, yet we were extremely happy with them in Southern area African-american and Botswana. It was a "participatory" musical show, which suggested we conveyed our own outdoors tents and helped set up the sustenances. They were exceptionally organized, and acknowledged how to adapt to people and in addition how to adapt to animals.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Compare 1167 Tanzania safari holidays & tours offered by 389 specialized safari operators. Find your perfect safari within minutes. Best price guaranteed!
Zicasso: Exceptional Tanzania safaris & vacations by top rated safari specialists. TRAVEL+LEISURE "Best Travel Websites" award.

----------

